# Fishing Dept Gander MT Reynoldsburg



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up - I was over at Gander MT during the weekend and was told the Fishing Department would be no longer. They are turning this Gander MT into a Gander MT Gun World.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Just what we need,another gun store!!!


----------



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)

All fishing gear 25% off


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Dumbest idea I have heard. I know I won't have a need to set foot in there again. I know i only give them a grand or so a year in sales, but there goes that money. Come on cabelas, get open!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder if that is still the plan after what has happened. Walmart pulling ads, Dicks Sporting goods pulling guns... One investing group pulled its funds from a gun maker, etc.... I personally have taken a big hit on Smith and Wesson. Down more then 20%. Short term loss though... It will bounce back... Might even pick up some more.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, I called there the other day looking for ice fishing electronics and was told that their fishing dept was closed for remodel. Didn't know that they were getting rid of it for good. Thanks for the heads up. Cabellas can't open soon enough. The only worry with Cabellas is that it appears that the parking might be a problem. It's a small lot for a Cabellas.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

they seemed to do a better job of keeping items in stock as opposed to the hilliard location...they seem to be out of 75% of the items that im looking for...at least as far as fishing dept is concerned.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

The guy who manages the fishing shop did a really good job, and was a really nice guy. Not as familiar with Hilliard location.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Draggin along said:


> Yeah, I called there the other day looking for ice fishing electronics and was told that their fishing dept was closed for remodel. Didn't know that they were getting rid of it for good. Thanks for the heads up. Cabellas can't open soon enough. The only worry with Cabellas is that it appears that the parking might be a problem. It's a small lot for a Cabellas.


Don't worry. After the first couple of months beyond the grand opening, you won't have any trouble finding a spot.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well that's great !! I never buy anything gun related there because honestly I think their prices are high as a giraffe's a** and the selection isn't that great either so fishing supplies are all I buy there. Oh well saves me a trip in the hellish traffic around there :S


----------



## KayakBob (Jun 22, 2009)

Must be more money in guns!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

KayakBob said:


> Must be more money in guns!


Thats what I was thinking. They gotta have a reason to be doing it.... I always thought the store out west was better when it came to fishing(lures,line,terminal tckl,ect.),but very rarely went into the east location....

But agree with everyone... Bring on cabelas!!!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Not a lot of tackle options for those of us on the east side. Pretty much leaves the limited selections at superstores and bait shops. That Hilliard location is a haul for me.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Capital outdoorsman,

Cabelas will soon be open on Polaris, that shouldn't be too far. I am really looking forward to making the drive from my house. Lot closer than going to WV.

Ron


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I agree - I spend a lot of money on Fishing equipment at Gander MT. They told me that they have two other locations that switched over and are doing a really good. Just sad if you ask me. They said that Gun World would be open in March. So look for some really good deals there on Fishing Equipment come the first of the year.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Depending on how far east you are there is buckeye outdoors on 79 just north of 70

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I really enjoy the guide series sticks but at 60 bucks a pop I only owned one well I own 2 more at 44 bucks a pop, I showed 
them an online add from there store and he honored it. Anyone have any experience with there reels or should I wait for the pflueger presidents to go on sale.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Is the Gander in Huber heights doing away with fishing also? If so I won't be back.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

jshbuckeye said:


> I really enjoy the guide series sticks but at 60 bucks a pop I only owned one well I own 2 more at 44 bucks a pop, I showed
> them an online add from there store and he honored it. Anyone have any experience with there reels or should I wait for the pflueger presidents to go on sale.


I have a couple of guide series spinning reels and I have no complaints.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dick's has been irrelevant as an outdoors store...............since they took over Galyans. Gander Mountain is only marginally better. Cabelas will carry a lot of gear that we want, but they won't be cheap that's for sure.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Huber Heights Gander still has a fishing section (as of a couple of weeks ago) but it was moved to a smaller section of the store. I thought it was just for the off-season. Dunno if it's gonna be phased out but I see a billboard advertising the Huber outlet as the biggest gun store in Ohio.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Dick's has been irrelevant as an outdoors store...............since they took over Galyans. Gander Mountain is only marginally better. Cabelas will carry a lot of gear that we want, but they won't be cheap that's for sure.


I couldn't of put it better. Right on bro.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

KayakBob said:


> Must be more money in guns!


Did you ever hear the story of how Vances came about? I'm told that decades ago, the old man had a grocery store. One son put up a table by the produce section, selling guns. One table led to two... Pretty soon, the son was making more money than the old man. The grocery part went bye-bye.


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dont know about your info but there was no table by the produce, turning into 2.(the old man) Dick Vance let Rich Vance start selling some guns in the 
store. A small space up front with a door and tellers space.
Rich hunted at that time (dont know about now).
I grew up about a block away and thats whare we got our grocerys.
Later in life i bought guns from them, knew them all well and Richs idea has done them well.
Steve


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sadly their really are limited selections on the east side for sure, so it looks like online bass pro will get even more of my business !! I like keeping my dollars local so it really sucks that we cant have a decent fishing shop around here, you cant tell we don't have the avid fisherman to support it. Last year I heard that Buckeye was cutting their selection of fishing items to, don't know if they did or not because its to far to drive just to get nothing to find out and it was in the fall when I heard that. With all the talk surrounding the recent events in Connecticut they may regret this decision before it over but they will never get another cent from me.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Brownfish89 said:


> Dont know about your info but there was no table by the produce, turning into 2.(the old man) Dick Vance let Rich Vance start selling some guns in the
> store. A small space up front with a door and tellers space.
> Rich hunted at that time (dont know about now).
> I grew up about a block away and thats whare we got our grocerys.
> ...


My facts are prolly wrong but the basic premise is there? Eh?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Dick's has been irrelevant as an outdoors store...............since they took over Galyans. Gander Mountain is only marginally better. Cabelas will carry a lot of gear that we want, but they won't be cheap that's for sure.


Yea I agree to! and stanimals2, I do beleive gun/ammo sells are up. There makeing the change for a reason,not just to do it..... I never really have a problem getting the baits/rods n reels/tackle I need. Theres a couple things I order off line,but for the most part dont have problems finding wat I want and or need for fishing.

Jshbuckeye, Imo the presidents are not that good of a reel. If your going to be fising more then a cple hrs a weeks I would suggest something different(LOL shimano!!)


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Ive always used shimanos and they have served me well over the yrs, just dont like the fact that i dont get the spare spool any longer, I have one pflueger that isnt a yr old and was really reasonably priced no problems yet granted it is was used for the spring crappie bite only so far and some dock dobbing


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

cple hrs a week lol yes i may have to step up my game to get there. These are pretty nice rods as far as im concerned ill prolly get the shimanos. Only takes one bad review.
I talked to the manager quite a while why I was slathering on my carsales training to get the rods for 44 bucks, they have had other stores in similar areas do very well with the change. He said there would be no archery, camping and alot of other stuff going out as well, I was pretty surprised at that. He did say if there is something you want it is no problem to have it delivered to his store for purchase and pickup.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cold water and time really put fishing rods and reels to the test... I fish 8-24 hrs a week since end of september and almost that in the summer and spring. I have found that if I go out and spend 60 bucks on a reel its gonna last maybe a yr. If I go out and spent 100 bucks or better Im gonna get a good 5 or more yrs. And imo this goes more for reels then rods... So spend 100 bucks in 5yrs or spend 300 bucks every 5 yrs plus tax every time reel is being replaced(and or shipping to)... So have learned to spend the xtra buck on a reel Im going to use yr around (i have about 3 spinning out fits I use mostly then a bunch of single pupose outfits like my trolling reels/rods,and others) LOL my one yr old stradic looks to be about 5yrs old,and that thing still feels SOLID! Hope ya find a goodun jeff....btw nows the time to look,then again in march(when all the big chains have there spring fever sales) Got my stradic for 60 dollars or so cheaper on a black friday sale(at gander btw) So keep your eye out and can usually get a good deel! esp with gander haveing all of its fishing stuff marked down to.
Oh and I do wish I would have tried the guide series rods, ive heard lotsa good things about them!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah thats to bad, bring on cabellas.

I agree dicks sucks. I went in there on friday before youth deer season to grab some 410 shells, didnt see them, a guy asked to help me I told him what I needed, he turned his head a little, puzzled look, and said oh we dont have those??? I said oh you sold out, he said no never had them, why does everyone want them? I was nice I said well youth deer gun season does open tommorrow, and left.

I like vances, but I didnt want to go get a number and wait 45 minutes for 410 shells( seems everytime Im there, they only have bird shot out, everything else is behind the counter), I stopped in meijers and got them. usually at vances you can just go t ken at the archery side, and get your gun stuff wthout the wait, but that doesnt work in oct,november,december, sknce archery side is also busy.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I heard it was only going to be a fraction of the size of the one in wheeling so it may not be all that great.I stopped at fin fur feather or whatever its called up there in ashland right off 71 and they even downsized there fishing dept.It used to take up the entire basement.It still has a pretty good selection.With the amount of pressure I see at all the lakes I cant see how a fishing store wouldnt make a fortune if its priced fairly.I cant walk out of one without dropping $50


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Stopped in gander today. They marked down there stuff even more. I got a few xr8s for half of and some hj14s at half off.. My uncle got a little over 100 dollars off a smaller hummingbird gps/sonar colered. GREAT DEALS. Motor oil 40 percent off. Saftey gear trolling motors EVERTHING 25-50 percent off mostly 40-50 percent, Get there quick. GREAT way to stock up on terminal tackle....


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up going right by there tomorrow


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bassteaser1 said:


> I heard it was only going to be a fraction of the size of the one in wheeling so it may not be all that great.I stopped at fin fur feather or whatever its called up there in ashland right off 71 and they even downsized there fishing dept.It used to take up the entire basement.It still has a pretty good selection.With the amount of pressure I see at all the lakes I cant see how a fishing store wouldnt make a fortune if its priced fairly.I cant walk out of one without dropping $50


Internet tackle shops have been a slow killer for the tackle stores. Even places like Cabela's and bass pro don't stock as much as they used too. Cabela's especially pushes the ship to store thing. I've went in there for specific items and one of the workers said they could have it shipped to my door, but they wouldn't be stocking the items.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> Internet tackle shops have been a slow killer for the tackle stores. Even places like Cabela's and bass pro don't stock as much as they used too. Cabela's especially pushes the ship to store thing. I've went in there for specific items and one of the workers said they could have it shipped to my door, but they wouldn't be stocking the items.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Your 100% right.... Why search columbus for the fishing line I like when I can have it to my door in just a few days and depending on what state the purchase is made You may only need to pay shipping and no tax... The conveinence,Knowing you will be able to find what you need,and shop around for a competive price without wasteing gas money. Actually any more I just look at shipping as spending less gas then driveing say to buckeye outdoors from columbus,depending on the order you place. If there out of stock in the 1st place you look no worry just a couple more key strokes and your gonna find what you need, And alot of the tackle makers have sites where you can bye direct,sometimes saveing you a few dollars as well......


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Went back over to gander mt today - The tackle is all 50% - I bought a ton - I was told that Tuesday they are moving everything out if it is not sold by then.


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

They have dropped everything to 75% off except the rods and reels which are only 40% off. The hard baits are pretty well picked over but there are still lots of deals to be had on tackle and soft plastics. They had a full parking lot today and the lines at the cash register were about 10 people deep with 4 or 5 running. In addition to the fishing gear, they are selling off their camping stuff as well.


----------



## ovlo (Jul 3, 2007)

got a hummingbird 597 for $389 and a min kota 210d dual bank charger for $59. and some other smaller items for my boat 

lures and poles are picked over but there are some deals left


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

your 597 unit on humminbird web site has a 50.00 visa card you get if you fill out the for it is under promotion


----------



## ovlo (Jul 3, 2007)

jim8861 said:


> your 597 unit on humminbird web site has a 50.00 visa card you get if you fill out the for it is under promotion


your right thanks. there were 3 still on the shelf around 5:00 along with some other fish finders.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Was in the neighborhood yesterday. Got a trickle charger, crappie rod, bunch of crappie baits (nibbles/jigs), and a bunch of 4lb vanish (for my ultralights) for a grand total of $71. Almost nothing left that I regularly use but had a $60 gift card from Christmas.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Are they still open or did they close? Thx


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I went back over on Saturday it was my 4th trip in two weeks. I bought a few camping items even though the wife didn't want me to. I couldn't pass up those good deals.


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

still have lots of soft plastics. senkos, creatures .99. I couldnt pass that up.


----------

